# Hovis Push Sprayer



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Starting my own push sprayer project. Looking to run a 3 nozzle boom but can't decide on the size of tank I should get. I have a couple properties that I will be managing that are 20k sqft each. I'm deciding between a 10ga or 16ga tank. Either way I assume I'll need to run two tanks each app. The 10ga will give me a smaller profile and less weight on a full tank. I do not have flat properties. 16ga will allow me to use a little more water when applying. What are your thoughts on which direction I should go? Thanks in advance.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

16 gallons might be a bit much for a push sprayer, especially if the lawns have any elevation changes. I believe water weighs roughly 8 lbs/gallon, so that would be another 50-ish pounds of liquid plus any incremental weight of the larger equipment. Seems like a lot of weight for something that will already be fairly heavy. Heck, my 4 gallon backpack sprayer gets pretty heavy, haha.

Of course, the flip side is you'll have to refill the tank less often. So... It's really up to you what's more valuable in the long run. There are no solutions, only tradeoffs!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jhov415 I moved this to the equipment side.

Stotea brings a good point around weight. 16g of water are around 133lb. Another option that was recently discussed in another thread is to leave the tank in the trunk and use a hose on a reel.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

If you have 20k properties to maintain, you would be better served building something you can tow behind a small tractor with a 40 gallon tank. My sprayer is 12 gallons and is challenging on some hills but I have changed my process to manage the flatter areas first and once I am below 6 gallons tackle the areas that are hilly. You will get better results with 2 gallons of carrier per k, if the properties are wide enough 6 nozzle boom would be nice. Your going to have your hands full with 16g and 3 nozzles.


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you all for the help. Curious what size lines everyone is running with their push sprayer setup?


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

A little update on the push sprayer. Found a great deal on 3 used Earthway Spreaders and was able to take them all apart and use the best of each to build one clean frame. Hoping to have enough left over pieces to build another as a spreader. Goal was to build a spray rig so thats where i started. Very happy where things are and cant wait to test it out this coming week.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Any updates? Got the boom built yet?


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder to give an update on this. After running the sprayer with the regulator pictured in the earlier post i had a lot of issues with getting the PSI set and primed. Spending way to much time messing with it during the course of an application i decided to upgrade to the teejet regulator Connor used on his rig. Wow what a difference. New image shows the rig basically complete and night spraying a little N-EXT Air8 and RGS. Last night i took it apart and will be painting some of the added support arms and brackets.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

How is the balance? What size tank is it?


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Balance is great and I have a lot of hills. 10 gallon tank. I had to put a wedge underneath the front of the tank to pitch it back to create a smaller pickup area. Tank has a flat bottom so this pitch backwards allows me to get more of the water out of the tank before losing its prime.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

What did you use as the base for the battery? I am building one similar to this and trying to figure out what to use for the battery.


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

I took a thin sheet of metal and bent two ends to fit between the frame and the tank. battery rest on the frame and the back of the holder. i use a bungee cord to hold the battery in place while using. remove battery to charge afterwards.


----------

